# Maduro Goons Shoot Samaritans & Starving Citizens [semi-satire]



## bripat9643 (Feb 25, 2019)

Leftists actually defend this piece of shit.  His days are numbered.

Smollett Hoax Excused​
_Armed troops loyal to President Maduro opened fire on the good Samaritans trying to bring food aid to desperately hungry Venezuelans—killing two and wounding another dozen or so. According to Maduro, “the aid is an attack on the sovereignty of my country. It is not for outsiders to decide what or how much Venezuelans should eat. That is my prerogative.”

Major media outlets in the US variously characterized the Army’s attack on the unarmed victims as a “clash” (Reuters), “standoff” (CNN), “showdown” (New York Times), and “face-off” (Wall Street Journal). An off-the-record explanation was offered by a CNN reporter: “look, Trump has already taken sides against Maduro’s wrecking of the country’s economy. Clearly, that is an intrusion on its sovereignty. Just because the results of Maduro’s policies aren’t liked by some citizens doesn’t give them the right to collude with foreigners to undermine them. We are merely presenting an unbiased description of the situation.”_​


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 25, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 25, 2019)

Billyboom said:


> View attachment 247702
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


/---/ So you're cool with starving the populace to control them.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 27, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Leftists actually defend this piece of shit.  His days are numbered.
> 
> Smollett Hoax Excused​
> _Armed troops loyal to President Maduro opened fire on the good Samaritans trying to bring food aid to desperately hungry Venezuelans—killing two and wounding another dozen or so. According to Maduro, “the aid is an attack on the sovereignty of my country. It is not for outsiders to decide what or how much Venezuelans should eat. That is my prerogative.”
> ...


*How does Venezuelan socialism create billionaires?

The “Permanent War State” Aims to Plunder Venezuela - Wilkerson and Jay
*
"Yeah, the commercial interest in Venezuela is very connected to the Koch brothers. Number one, the Koch brothers owned part of 25 percent of a fertilizer company that Chavez nationalized, and the Koch brothers were not very happy about. 

"It’s interesting that one of the partners in that fertilizer company was a guy named Mendoza, who’s on the Forbes list of billionaires. Supposed socialist dictatorship; how is there still a billionaire on the Forbes list who still, not only is he a billionaire, but he controls much of the food supply of Venezuela."

*Your boy Guaido comes from one of the most violent "opposition" parties best known for burning alive supporters of Maduro.




Yet?*


----------



## BlackFlag (Feb 27, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Leftists actually defend this piece of shit.  His days are numbered.
> 
> Smollett Hoax Excused​
> _Armed troops loyal to President Maduro opened fire on the good Samaritans trying to bring food aid to desperately hungry Venezuelans—killing two and wounding another dozen or so. According to Maduro, “the aid is an attack on the sovereignty of my country. It is not for outsiders to decide what or how much Venezuelans should eat. That is my prerogative.”
> ...


Sounds like you have a problem with Maduro’s nationalism


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 27, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists actually defend this piece of shit.  His days are numbered.
> ...


So "nationalism" means mowing down innocent people with automatic weapons?  That sounds more like socialism:

Katyn massacre - Wikipedia


----------



## BlackFlag (Feb 27, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Foreigners are interfering in the sovereignty of his nation, aka globalism.  Sounds like you’re suggestig nationalism can sometimes be a problem.


----------



## Intolerant (Feb 27, 2019)

The USA will have to intervene before it’s over with.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 27, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


 
  I'm sure you're just as concerned about illegals doing the same thing here in the U.S. right?


----------



## BlackFlag (Feb 27, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


A little bit.  I’m not hysterical about it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 27, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Bringing food and medicine is "interfering?"  Do you suppose Trump would send soldiers to mow down people bringing food and medicine to the Unites States?  Can you name any capitalist country that would do so?

You're a special kind of douchebag.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 27, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



It seems he just endorsed shooting illegal aliens on the border.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 27, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



  You're only concerned about getting more dem voters.


----------



## BlackFlag (Feb 27, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I wouldn’t put anything past your dotard.  He treats all other strongmen dictators like Kings; Maduro got him wrong somehow.


----------



## BlackFlag (Feb 27, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I’ve already got plenty of Dem voters.  If numbers and the will of the people mattered, maybe then you’d be right about me.  That’s not how the system works.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 27, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



   So you're running for office?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 27, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



The US government didn't send the food and medicine, douchebag.  Speaking of strongmen dictators like kings:


----------



## BlackFlag (Feb 27, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Obama did not cover up murders for them or praise their leadership styles.  But you’re “b-b-b-b-b-but Obamaaaaaaaaa ” is noted.

Anyways your assault on Maduro’s nationalism and support for Guaido’s globalism is curious.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 27, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



What murder did Trump cover up?

Obama gave $150 billion to a country that throws gays off of tall buildings.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 27, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## BlackFlag (Feb 27, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Khashoggi.  And made attempts to cover Putin’s murder of Skrigal and family.  Probably more that would take me a few minutes to remember.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 27, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Trump didn't cover up anything, moron.  You just endorsed Muduro shooting people bringing food and medicine to Venezuela, but you're condemning Trump for that?


----------



## BlackFlag (Feb 27, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I never endorsed that.  Just pointing out you oppose nationalism and sovereignty.  And it’s laughable you’re trying to argue that Trump didn’t cover up his buddies’ murder crimes.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 27, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Do you oppose it or support it?

There is nothing "nationalist" about shooting innocent people on the border.  That's just a dictator defending his regime.


----------



## BlackFlag (Feb 27, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I support it.  Nationalism can pose a grave threat to a nation when it goes too far, such as shooting people just for being foreigners.


----------

